# RV Towing Question?



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Last Friday in Standish I observed about a 30 foot RV towing a jeep, all OK. However, on the jeep's trailer hitch was a small trailer with a motorcycle onboard. One person I asked about it said it was ok as long as it was within a legal overall length... Just wondering?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

frenchriver1 said:


> Last Friday in Standish I observed about a 30 foot RV towing a jeep, all OK. However, on the jeep's trailer hitch was a small trailer with a motorcycle onboard. One person I asked about it said it was ok as long as it was within a legal overall length... Just wondering?


Only can tow with one ball set up.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Here are the state requirements - http://www.michigan.gov/documents/recreational_double_21025_7.pdf

Only can do it with a pick up and 5th wheel, total length less then 75 foot and you have to get a R endorsement on your license.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info, thought it might be illegal, but I guess he/she will continue to get away with it until a LEO issues a friendly greeting card...

Can imagine some fool in a big Dodge Ram diesel stringing together his towable 35 footer, his pontoon, bass boat, and 4 quads on a trailer, blowing up 75 at about 80MPH if it weren't illegal.


----------



## TristanEvers (Oct 28, 2014)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Here are the state requirements - http://www.michigan.gov/documents/recreational_double_21025_7.pdf
> 
> Only can do it with a pick up and 5th wheel, total length less then 75 foot and you have to get a R endorsement on your license.


Agree, with the statement completely. Thanks for sharing this information here.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

frenchriver1 said:


> Thanks for the info, thought it might be illegal, but I guess he/she will continue to get away with it until a LEO issues a friendly greeting card...
> 
> Can imagine some fool in a big Dodge Ram diesel stringing together his towable 35 footer, his pontoon, bass boat, and 4 quads on a trailer, blowing up 75 at about 80MPH if it weren't illegal.


 
Heaven forbid the person pulling tandem as you described ever gets into an accident.

The fines from the State would be drop in the bucket compared to the lawsuit and criminal penalties, plus any damage incurred will not be covered by auto insurance!

Amazing to me the number of people pulling a fiver with a trailer that can't take an hour to go down to the SOS office and take the ten question test for the R endorsement.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

frenchriver1 said:


> .....Can imagine some fool in a big Dodge Ram diesel stringing together his towable 35 footer, his pontoon, bass boat, and 4 quads on a trailer, blowing up 75 at about 80MPH if it weren't illegal.


Yes, but you'd never see that going on behind a Ford or a Chevy! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Burksee said:


> Yes, but you'd never see that going on behind a Ford or a Chevy! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha! Dirtymax would drag the whole setup, dodge included.

Back to the OP, illegal as hell. Can tow 1 car/truck/or trailer behind 5th wheel.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

frenchriver1 said:


> Thanks for the info, thought it might be illegal, but I guess he/she will continue to get away with it until a LEO issues a friendly greeting card...
> 
> *Can imagine some fool in a big Dodge Ram diesel stringing together his towable 35 footer, his pontoon, bass boat, and 4 quads on a trailer, blowing up 75 at about 80MPH if it weren't illegal.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Burksee said:


> Yes, but you'd never see that going on behind a Ford or a Chevy! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Agreed, never behind a ford or chevy. Just kidding, Ram guys, they are fine trucks and it is all a matter of personal choice...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

frenchriver1 said:


> Agreed, never behind a ford or chevy. Just kidding, Ram guys, they are fine trucks and it is all a matter of personal choice...


It is, pick your poison as none are perfect.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

jatc said:


> Heaven forbid the person pulling tandem as you described ever gets into an accident.
> 
> The fines from the State would be drop in the bucket compared to the lawsuit and criminal penalties, plus any damage incurred will not be covered by auto insurance!
> 
> Amazing to me the number of people pulling a fiver with a trailer that can't take an hour to go down to the SOS office and take the ten question test for the R endorsement.


I have the R endorsement and as far as I can see it does nothing for safety,it just makes the state a few bucks. A third grader could answer those questions. When I got mine a few years ago they were a fairly new law. I went to the SOS in Fremont and it took them a 1/2 of digging to find the test. They had never issued one before.


----------

